# 56 corvette 3 speed



## spoker (Jul 3, 2021)

good deal missing the shifter stuff,but no one is buyin it,wish had room,56 3 speed vette,looks clean,askin $125


----------



## phantom (Jul 3, 2021)

That's a steal at $125


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2021)

more pics


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2021)

check out the brake handles


----------

